# Puppy crying all night after getting her vaccinations & microchip



## Alizarin84 (Oct 17, 2014)

I need help / advice with my new puppy if anyone can help?

I got my 11 week old cavachon puppy Pipkin ("Pippi") on Saturday. She cried for a few hours the first night but has been absolutely fine since then ... until last night.

She had her 2nd vaccinations and her microchip done around 5.30pm and seemed perfectly normal all evening, but at bedtime (11pm) she just wouldn't settle, and once we left her (she sleeps in our kitchen in her crate with the door open) she cried and whined and wailed nonstop until I put her in our bed at 1am (I didn't want to give in but I needed sleep!) Then this morning the crying started again when I put her back in the kitchen so I could get ready for work.

I had to leave her at 8am so I could go to work but my SO is home all day with her, and as far as I'm aware she's still crying.

Does anyone know what could have caused this? I wondered if it's been caused by the vacs making her feel ill, or the microchip site hurting her (the needle was massive and she's tiny), or just the stress of a trip to the vet. I don't know what to do to calm her down! Please help!


----------



## James2607 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear the little one isn't feeling great. My wee one had his vaccinations yesterday as well he was feeling a bit sorry for himself and wasn't in the mood for playing etc. he is a little tender round the neck area but apparently that's to be expected. If u still have any concerns or she doesn't settle I would contact the vet again. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm surprised she's still crying, the injection site shouldn't be too tender to cause that much distress if its done correctly. Perhaps she's trying it on with you because you're giving attention to any initial distess she had and she's carrying it on?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Hopefully she has settled today and isn't creating so much. I suspect that the clue is in the name though (Cavachon) as Cavaliers can be extremely vocal and dramatic when they choose to be. She probably was a little sore that's all (that micropchip needle is huge to a tiddler).

However, we can exacerbate the problem by over reacting so be careful you don't inadvertently reward (and therefore reinforce) her dramatics 

Obviously if there are any other signs that she is in pain then pop her back to the vets for a check up.

J


----------

